# Wie oft geht ihr angeln??



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

Eine weitere redaktionelle Umfrage - nicht um eine statistisch genaue Zahl zu erhalten, sondern wie immer als Stimmungsbild.

Ich kanns nur von mir selber sagen, dass die Zahl der Angeltage pro Jahr sehr schwankt, da das natürlich auch auf Job, Familie, besondere Belastungen etc. ankommt. 

Und ich für mich da eine Durchschnittszahl über mehrere Jahre ziehen muss.

Und ja, es ist auch ein Unterschied, ob man im Karpfencamp den ganzen Tag am Wasser verbringt (bzw. mehrere) oder nur mal ne Stunde spinnfischen geht am Feierabend.

Das gleich deswegen, weil man sich ja auf ein Format festlegen muss. und bevor deswegen wieder Mecker kommt

Angeltag definiert hier also einen Tag, an dem man angeln geht - egal wie, wo und wie lange...


*Und da will ich euch hiermit einfach mal bitten zu überlegen und abzustimmen, wie viele Tage pro Jahr ihr angeln geht.*

Damit Frau, Familie und Arbeitgeber nix mitkriegt, natürlich wieder anonym.

Bei denen, die es zugeben wollen, dürfen oder können sind natürlich entsprechende Kommentare auch gerne gesehen..

;-)))



Hier listen wir euch mal unsere weiteren redaktionellen Abstimmungen auf, damit die nicht untergehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326


----------



## siloaffe (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Bei mir sinds definitiv mehr als 120! 
Jedoch ist das meistens nur ne halbe Stunde in der Pause spinnen.......


----------



## grubenreiner (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Solange es die Wetterverhältnisse und meine Gesundheit zulassen geh ich mind. 2 mal die Woche. Im Frühling/Sommer/Herbst tendenziell eher 4 mal dafür im Winter weniger.
Daher würde ich auch pi mal Daumen auf mehr als 120 Tage kommen.

Wobei sich ein "Angeltag" dann oft auf 1-2 Stündchen vor oder nach der Arbeit beschränkt. IM Sommer kommen dann oft noch Nächte am Wasser hinzu wo ich abends ans Wasser geh und morgens direkt vom Wasser zur Arbeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Ich hatte mal 2 Jahre lang fast 365 Tage pro Jahr, da ich direkt am Fluss gearbeitet hatte und jeden Mittag 3 Stunden frei - die Zeiten sind aber vorbei ;-))


----------



## diez (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Mir gefällt es, nach Feieraben zu zweit (mit dem Hund) an den See und zu dritt (mit Hund & Hecht) nach Hause zu kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Da haste aber nen hohen Hundeverbrauch..
;-)))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Ich finde Angeln ein sehr familienfreundliches Hobby, da man zwischen Mai und September wunderbar frühmorgens und abends fischen gehen kann.

Ich gehe in den Sommermonaten meist 2 Mal in der Woche am Abend ab ca. 18 Uhr oder früh ab ca. 5 Uhr raus. Dann ggf. unter der Woche mal am Abend kurz zuppeln, zusammen mit dem Sohnemann.

Das passt wunderbar, selbst bei meinem ca. 10-Stunden-Arbeitstag, den ich mir allerdings recht flexibel einteilen kann. Wenn ein Großprojekt in der heißen Phase ist, passiert's natürlich auch mal, dass die Angeln 2 Wochen im Schrank stehen bleibt.


----------



## Patrick S. (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Dank Familie, Arbeit und anderen Verpflichtungen bin ich froh wenn ich es schaffe einmal pro Woche ans Wasser zu kommen.

Dies kann man aber auch leider nicht immer einhalten. Aber die Kinder wachsen und kommen vielleicht schon bald mit ans Wasser...

So ist das nunmal...aber es gibt Schlimmeres...


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Hab mal 91-120 gewählt. Die letzten 2 Jahre war es deutlich weniger, so 50x, weil der *_piiiiiep*_-Job #q zuviel Zeit frisst, aber als Durchschnitt der letzten Jahre kommt das wohl hin.

Wetterbedingt wird dies Jahr auch kein Rekord, ein Viertel vom Jahr ist ja quasi im Ar$sch. #q

Möcht gern öfter, aber: _*piiiiep*_

Letztendlich gibt's aber nur ganz wenige Tage im Jahr, an denen "Angeln" keine Rolle spielt; 
Pläne schmieden, Vorbereitungen, Krempel besorgen, Berichte schreiben, Fotos machen, Recherchen, Kumpels kontakten, Anglerboard,...

Frauen, Feiern, Angeln. Das ist _meine_ Troika.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*



> Frauen, Feiern, Angeln. Das ist meine Troika.


Falsche Reihenfolge ;-)))


----------



## acker (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Mahlzeit,
Da ich nur 5min vom See entfernt wohne , gehe ich recht häufig los aber dafür meist eher kürzere Trips . 
Gruß acker


----------



## Aurikus (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Seit dem ich mich wieder besserer Gesundheit erfreue, gehe ich so oft wie möglich ans Wasser!! Da ich zwar in einer Beziehung lebe, aber eine sehr tolerante Frau an meiner Seite habe und keine Kinder habe, knack ich die 120 Tage locker!!
Hierzu sei aber gesagt, dass ich mich fast ausschließlich dem Spinnfischen verschrieben habe und es auch natürlich mal vorkommt, dass ich nur für ein paar Stündchen ans Wasser geh!!!!


----------



## Christian1987S (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Hallo Jungs,

also letztes Jahr war ich 1x. Das werde ich dieses Jahr massiv steigern.
Ich bin mal gespannt wieviel tage bei mir dieses Jahr rauskommen.
Wollte eigentlich morgen an unseren Vereinsweiher aber da liegt noch ne dicke Eisschicht drauf.....ENDE MÄRZ #q#q#q


----------



## White Carp (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Wenn es den Winter nicht gäbe, wäre ich im Jahr bestimmt 200 Mal draußen.
Nun ja, leider gibt es halt den Winter, und daran ändern kann man halt auch nichts. Da hilft nur auf den Sommer warten.


----------



## Christian1987S (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Ich hatte jetzt 6 Wochen frei und konnte nicht einmal gehen...
das artet ja in Stress aus im Sommer 
Ich freu mich auf diese Saison.


----------



## derporto (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Selbstverständlich viel zu selten.

Da ich nur noch an Nord- und Ostsee fische,also anreisen muss, kam ich in den letzten 2 Jahren auf je etwa 30-40 Tage. 

Dieses Jahr sollen es mehr werden. 50-60 habe ich mir vorgenommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Vertelt sich aber recht gleichmäßig bis jetzt, wenngleich viele mit über 120 Tage dabei sind - hätt ich so nicht gedacht..


----------



## phirania (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

moin auch
schein ich im moment,der einzige glückliche mit mehr als 250tage im jahr zu sein.. #h
da ich viel unterwegs bin um natur und tiere zu fotografieren,hab ich den vorteil beides mit einander zu verbinden.
ansitz und natur.
da ich,single bin kann ich meine freizeit so gestalten wie ich es will.#h


----------



## diez (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da haste aber nen hohen Hundeverbrauch..
> ;-)))


Zum Glück steigt beim heimfahren immer der Hund ins Auto ein, den ich mit ans Wasser gebracht hab - auch wenn ich ihn mal ne Std. nicht sehe.
Nur die Hechte sind immer neue


----------



## phirania (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*



White Carp schrieb:


> Wenn es den Winter nicht gäbe, wäre ich im Jahr bestimmt 200 Mal draußen.
> Nun ja, leider gibt es halt den Winter, und daran ändern kann man halt auch nichts. Da hilft nur auf den Sommer warten.



dabei,ist der winter doch die beste zeit zum angeln. 
da hat man mehr ruhe am wasser,keine nervigen jogger,usw.
und es ist eine gute fangzeit.schöne winterhechte.


----------



## olaft64 (29. März 2013)

Mindestens 1x lang (min. 6 Stunden) am WE und nach Möglichkeit noch einmal für 1-2 Stunden- also 90 bis 120 mal. Mehr gibt Mecker...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## BronkoderBär (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

der Chef mit nem "no maam" t-shirt^^
irgendwann kommt schon wieder eine#6


----------



## fordfan1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Mehr wie 120,öfters nach Feierabend oder vor der Schicht noch ne Runde mit der Spinnrute,im Sommer oder im Urlaub gerne jeden Tag und auch etwas länger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> der Chef mit nem "no maam" t-shirt^^
> irgendwann kommt schon wieder eine#6



Bin halt Al Bundy-Fan :g

Komen dürfen (und sollen) sie ja 


Nur nicht in mein Haus ..

#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Na kommt, Jungs - abstimmen.....


----------



## BlackLions (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

...erledigt.
Dieses Jahr sollen es mal wieder mehr wie 60 Angel Tage werden.
DK und NL sind schon gebucht. Der Rest ergibt sich. :m:m


----------



## Andal (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Die Frage ist, wie wenn einen der Arzt fragt, was man so trinkt. 

Vergangenes Jahr waren es garantiert weit über 170 Tage. Dieses Jahr kann ich mich, gesundheitlich bedingt und allem was dran hängt, freuen, wenn ich das Dutzend zusammenbringen werde.


----------



## Franky (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Ich habe mal so die letzten 2011/2012 als Basis genommen. Da sind durchschnittlich wieder was um 70 - 80 Tage zusammen gekommen. Die Jahre davor waren es so Pi mal Daumen 10 - 20 Tage gewesen. 2010 bin ich mit 5 Tageskarten für den Main auf 5 € unter Jahreskarte gekommen... 
An meine "Spitzenzeiten" wo so 120 - 130 Tage locker erreicht wurden, hoffe ich mal wieder ranzukommen, wird aber schwer.


----------



## Pro_Feeder (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Boah, Gott sei Dank bin ich jetzt wieder Schüler (Fachhochschule)  Und da habe ich mal wieder mehr Zeit!  
Die letzten Jahre leider durch die Arbeit sehr wenig gewesen, die Wochenenden immer voll ausgenutzt mit Samstag morgen ans und Sonntag Abends vom Wasser wieder los.... Aber dieses Jahr will ich die 100 mal knacken!


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Schwierige Frage- ist stark schwankend.|kopfkrat

Arbeitsmässig bin ich an/auf/neben der Weser zugange- Wenns passt, fliegt der Proppen ins Wasser.


----------



## MAXIMA (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

kati48268  
Hab mal 91-120 gewählt. Die letzten 2 Jahre war es deutlich weniger, so 50x, weil der *_piiiiiep*_-Job #q zuviel Zeit frisst, aber als Durchschnitt der letzten Jahre kommt das wohl hin.

Wetterbedingt wird dies Jahr auch kein Rekord, ein Viertel vom Jahr ist ja quasi im Ar$sch. #q

Möcht gern öfter, aber: _*piiiiep*_

Letztendlich gibt's aber nur ganz wenige Tage im Jahr, an denen "Angeln" keine Rolle spielt; 


:rso mein lieber Freund, noch einmal eine Bemerkung über Selbst und Ständige.........|gr:
Ich liege eine Kategorie darunter......|evil:


----------



## Eggi 1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Gott sei Dank bin ich in der glücklichen Lage nur 2 Minuten vom
Angelgewässer zu wohnen, so dass ich fast jeden Tag, wenn das
Wetter es zulässt, angeln gehen kann. Manchmal sind es nur 1-2 
Stunden Spinnfischen, bei besonders gutem Wetter, an einem gemütlichen Plätzchen, auch mal den ganzen Tag mit Posen-
und Grundfischen zu verbringen.
Angeln ist wohl eines der wenigen Hobbies, bei dem man Entspannung,
Spannung und die Natur genießen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*



> Gott sei Dank bin ich in der glücklichen Lage nur 2 Minuten vom
> Angelgewässer zu wohnen


Neid!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie wenn einen der Arzt fragt, was man so trinkt.
> 
> Vergangenes Jahr waren es garantiert weit über 170 Tage. Dieses Jahr kann ich mich, gesundheitlich bedingt und allem was dran hängt, freuen, wenn ich das Dutzend zusammenbringen werde.


Ja JA die Knochen tun ein weh
Schon beim Brandungsangeln bin ich voll schrott(Rücken)
Die Gräten wollen nicht mehr so:q
komme ich so auch auf das Dutzent mit Boot#q


----------



## Eggi 1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neid!!


 

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich dem Glück "ein wenig" auf die
Sprünge geholfen habe. Nach meinem Arbeitsleben bin ich
ganz gezielt dorthin gezogen, wo ich meinem Hobby voll
nachgehen kann. #h


----------



## Steinbuttt (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Dank meiner Familie, schaffe ich es im Jahr trotz 3 Kinder und recht zeitaufwenigem Job auf ca.90-100 Tage zum Angeln. Früher als ich noch unabhängiger war, schaffte ich es auch auf 150 Tage im Jahr.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## ThomasD555 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Habe von meiner Wohnung, Luftlinie ca. 50 Meter bis zum Wasser. Doch was bringt mir das Wasser vor der Tür wenn ich Wochenendpendler bin. #q Probiere deswegen mindestens immer einen Abend vom WE am Wasser zuverbringen, meine Familie hat ja schließlich auch einen Anspruch auf mich. Nach Feierabend gehe ich gerne Dienstags und Donnerstags mal los. Montag ist Schontag und Mittwochs wird gependelt.

Denke das ich so auf 60 Tage  +/ - komme.


----------



## Veit (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Zwar bin ich, seit ich hauptberuflich sehr viel mit dem Thema Angeln zu tun habe ;-), nicht mehr so oft am Wasser wie früher, denke aber, dass ich im Jahr immernoch locker auf 100 Angeltage komme - wobei darin auch Kurztrips integriert sind, die nur 2 - 3 Stunden dauern. Die Leidenschaft ist bei mir jedenfalls noch absolut da!! Allerdings weiß ich Tage, an denen man ohne jegliche Verpflichtungen mal allein oder mit einem guten Freund losziehen kann, um ein neues Gewässer auf eigene Faust zu erkunden, mehr zu schätzen, da diese doch deutlich seltener geworden sind. Für mich gibt es nichts spannenderes!

Ich bin übrigens vor kurem auch extra umgezogen, um dem Wasser wieder ganz nahe zu sein. Jetzt sinds 500 Meter Luftlinie zur Elbe und kurze Anfahrtswege zu den besten Strecken. Hoffe, dass zumindest die Zahl der Kurztrips nach Feierabend dadurch in diesem Jahr wieder ansteigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Ja, wer sein Hobby zum Beruf macht, sollte sich ein neues Hobby suchen 
;-))))


----------



## antares1 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Hi, 
bei mir sind es wohl so 30-60 mal aber dafür ganze Tage ...
Meisten 1-3 Tage hinter einander...komme so 15-20 mal los im Jahr...
Wollte auch jetzt über Ostern los und dann dieses scheiss Wetter...
Habe übernächste Woche Urlaub hoffe da wird es besser würde schon mal gerne die erste 3 Tage dieses Jahr machen...

Petri

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Gxldi1976 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

dieses jahr sind kanpp 150 Tge geplant evt paar mehr mal schauen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Klar über 120.

Habe das Glück, daß ich im Zentrum der ca. 20 Gewässer, die ich befischen darf wohne.
Alle in 10 Minuten zu erreichen.
In die Arbeit brauche ich fünf, wenn´s pressiert kann ich drei Minuten nach Feierabend in den ersten Wurf machen...:vik: 

Diesen Winter hab ich´s mal ruhiger angehen lassen, aber das Jahr davor war ich ganzjährig 5-6 Mal in der Woche am Wasser.

Dafür hab ich keinen Fernseher...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Na kommt Jungs - die 300 Stimmen werdet ihr ja hoffentlich vollends hinkriegen..


----------



## Stromer86 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Ein Schritt weiter Richtung 300 

In der Regel so um die 60 rum.
Jobtechnisch ists bei mir net so einfach, geregelte Arbeitszeiten sind hier ein Fremdwort.
Deshalb sind meine Trips unter der Woche auch nicht großartig Planbar, nutze trotzdem jede Gelegenheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*



> Jobtechnisch ists bei mir net so einfach



Berufsfeuerwehr??



> Ein Schritt weiter Richtung 300


Danke ;-))


----------



## Stromer86 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Nene  das ist nur ein weiteres zeitfressendes Hobby von mir.

Jobtechnisch bin ich in nem Handwerksbetrieb in leidender Position. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

dass Du dann überhaupt zum Angeln kommst ;-)))


----------



## Stromer86 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Da wunder ich mich auch manchmal drüber


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Single, was?
;-))

So, noch 12e, dann haben wir die 300 voll und ich kann die näxte Umfrage anleiern.

Hier noch die Links zu den anderen redaktinellen Umfragen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261192


----------



## Stromer86 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Single, was?
> ;-))



Nein aber ne Partnerin mit sehr "angelfreundlichen" Arbeitszeiten


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Weil mich hier überall die Gesetzgebung etc nervt angel ich nur im Urlaub. Also zwischen 3 und 6 Wochen 10 bis 15 Std angeln jeden Tag in Schweden. 

Auch wenn es nicht darum geht. Aber oft verbringt man auch viel Zeit zuhause mit dem Basteln von Spinnern und Wobblern, Warten des Motors, Tauschen von Haken, Warten von Rollen und Ruten, dem online-Auskundschaften von Gewässern, dem Kauf und Sortieren von Wobblern etc

Trotz der 3 bis 6 Wochen die ich angel geht es das ganze Jahr irgendwie im Kopf um das Angeln:l:l:l


----------



## mathei (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

61 - 90. wenns nicht bald warm wird, war mein haken verkehrt.


----------



## daci7 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Uh ... garnicht gesehen diese Umfrage hier 
Momentan hab ich einfach viel Zeit (Freelancer und Bewerbungen) und wohne ca. 10 min Fußweg von nem super Gewässer weg - also ü120 Tage dieses Jahr würd ich sagen :vik:
Wenigstens wenns so weiter geht. Die letzten Wochen war ich eher jeden 2. Tag am Wasser, in manchen Wochen auch 6-7x. :m


----------



## Vanner (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Bei mir sind es eigentlich immer gut 40 Tage pro Jahr wo ich zum Angeln gehen kann.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr angeln??*

Ich würde ja gerne öfter, bin aber von meinem Vater abhängig, der im Verein ist & den ich als Verwandtschaft kostenlos begleiten kann. Verdiene in der Ausbildung einfach zu wenig um den Jahresbeitrag zu stemmen, weil ich keine Lust/Zeit auf Arbeitsstunden hab & die Strafgelder echt Wucher sind. 15€ pro Stunde & man muss 10 ableisten... #c

Also wenns hochkommt einmal im Monat...

Werde aber wahrscheinlich andere Geldfressende Aktivitäten zurückschrauben & hoffe dass ich nächstes Jahr auf 90+ Angeltage komme!..

Hätte schon extreme Lust vorallem nach dem Feierabend noch 1 oder 2 Stunden auf den Steg zu gehen & beim Spinnen zu entspannen:vik:


----------

